# Lost 2 HD channels



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

If this doesn't belong here feel free to move. I just got my local channels today in HD. I had to get another dish to get them no big deal. But when I went to Sport South channel it was just had a SD listing in the guide as well as Fox Sports South is now just listed as SD. Before I did this change to the locals I had those 2 channels HD and now I don't. Anyone have a clue as to what happened?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not really, have you tried rebooting your receiver?


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

garys said:


> Not really, have you tried rebooting your receiver?


Yes, that was the first thing I did.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I bet your locals are on 61.5° and you no longer have a dish pointed at 129°. 

Fox Sports South HD and Sports South HD are on 129° and not 61.5°. Hopefully DISH will wake up and figure out that is a problem for people with locals on 61.5°.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

I guess your right. Because I had to get another dish pointed at 61.5. I hope Dish will fix that. I hate missing some of the Braves games in HD now. Is there anyone at Dish I can address this problem with?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Polite emails to [email protected] might help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noted this (the RSN problem) a while back when we first started seeing possibilities of 61.5 for new HD LiLs... I would honestly have thought that they would have already planned for this prior to re-pointing someone's dish to 61.5... but apparently not.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Probably because you're a Wildcat fan.

Card Fan


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> I bet your locals are on 61.5° and you no longer have a dish pointed at 129°.
> 
> Fox Sports South HD and Sports South HD are on 129° and not 61.5°. Hopefully DISH will wake up and figure out that is a problem for people with locals on 61.5°.


I believe Fox Sports South HD is on Satellite 119 and Sports South HD is on Satellite 110.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I believe Fox Sports South HD is on Satellite 119 and Sports South HD is on Satellite 110.


both come off 129.

As for what he should do. either contact [email protected], or call and ask for tech support and explain the situation. should be able to get a tech out to get that fixed though it may take some finagling of the system.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

puckwithahalo said:


> should be able to get a tech out to get that fixed though it may take some finagling of the system.


The only fix a tech that comes out can do is reinstall 129° ...

The real solution is making sure all the HD RSNs for customers with HD locals on 61.5° are also on 61.5°.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Has it not come back subsequently?

A few days ago, one of my 2 southern HD RSN's disappeared. Don't remember which one as it is hard to notice two channels that rarely have programming.

Both were back in my guide last evening. This is not the first time that one of them has gone AWOL briefly. I use 129; not 61.5.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> The real solution is making sure all the HD RSNs for customers with HD locals on 61.5° are also on 61.5°.


100% agreed on that. just saying what he should do to get the issue fixed for now


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> both come off 129.


http://ekb.dbstalk.com/110list.htm Channel 5437.
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/119list.htm Channel 5420.


----------



## ercav (May 6, 2008)

I Enjoy the site. First time poster. The same thing happened to me. I have 2 dishes and have lost the same 2 channels. I am showing that I am only picking up 3 sats. The CSR I called said I should be getting 4 sats and is sending a tech out to connect both dishes. Does this sound right to you all?


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I finally have got a reply from the email addy that James Long gave me. I was told I need to call Dish and have someone come out to do a install. I called Dish told them the problem but the CSR couldn't get what I was trying to explain. She told me that I already had 129. I told her that I used to have 129 but when they installed another dish so I could my locals in HD that I lost 129. I told her I only have 61.5, 110, 119 and she kept on insisting that I had 129 because I had the two channels. She could not except what I was saying that I lost the HD versions of those two channels because the show that was on at the time wasn't shown in HD. Man I am pissed. I hope this ramble makes sense to someone out here. I'm ready to see now if I can break the contract because of me paying for two channels that I can't no longer view.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

UKWildcatFan,

Call DISH back and try again. A lot of DISH's CSRs are overseas and sometimes it is hard to get one to understand what you are trying to tell them ("language" isn't the problem but "technical unstanding" is). If you still have problems ask to speak to a supervisor or try tech support. IMO, tech support people are better trained and do a better job of getting a problem like yours resolved.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Bill R said:


> UKWildcatFan,
> 
> Call DISH back and try again. A lot of DISH's CSRs are overseas and sometimes it is hard to get one to understand what you are trying to tell them ("language" isn't the problem but "technical unstanding" is). If you still have problems ask to speak to a supervisor or try tech support. IMO, tech support people are better trained and do a better job of getting a problem like yours resolved.


I did talk to someone in tech support...thats the person who couldn't understand what I was talking about. Is there anyway to talk to a ENGLISH speaking person?


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Finally!! I got a csr that could understand english or hillbilly english that is LOL, anyway a tech will be coming by on Fryday to fix my problem.


----------

